# Repair Manual for PPK/S?



## OMSBH44

My PPK/S is developing a problem that may require disassembly beyond field stripping. However, I can't find any information that goes into such detail, on either the Walther America Webb site or the Smith & Wesson Webb site.

Do any of "y'all" out there know where I might find info about how to disassemble and most importantly re-assemble the S&W version of the PPK/S?

Thanks!
THP


----------



## Baldy

That's a tough one. When I have to go beon field stripping I go to a pro. What's it doing that's got you worried? Ship might be able to help you out.


----------



## Shipwreck

Have U asked at the Walther Forum?

www.waltherforum.com

See if someone else can hep ya out. WHile I am a Walther fanatic, it mainly extends to the P99. I'm not into the PPks myself...


----------



## OMSBH44

*PPK/S Malfunction*

Well, I don't have a proper manual, so I don't have the correct nomenclature for these parts. However, I'll give it my best shot (sorry for the pun)!

About half-way through a box of fifty factory rounds I experienced a jam. The slide went fully into battery but the trigger was stuck about half-way forward. Pulling on the trigger didn't release it. The hammer was back, but also was stuck there.

I was able to clear the jam by cycling the slide a few times. I was able to fire the rest of the rounds in the box normally.

Later after cleaning the gun I attempted to re-install the slide and found the trigger once again jammed in the middle. I was unable to get the slide back onto the gun. This was good, because it let me examine the action with the slide off.

I discovered the problem was the pin that goes through the hammer from one side of the frame to the other. On the right side, it is only about a 1/8 inch diameter pin.
On the left side it ends in a flat piece about 3/8 or 1/2 inch in diameter. This flat piece has a semi-circle cut out of it so the piece looks like a 3/4 full moon.

This 3/4 full moon piece had rotated slightly and was blocking what appears to be the sear, keeping it from returning to the correct position. Once I discovered the 3/4 moon had rotated, it was a simple matter to rotate it back into correct position. This allowed the sear to return to correct position, which allowed me to re-install the slide.

Now ever thing appears normal but I haven't had an opportunity to take it back to the range to try it.

So, I need to find out what is supposed to keep that moon shaped piece from rotating and blocking the sear.

Any ideas?

L8'er, THP


----------



## Shipwreck

I would just contact S&W (Walther USA) - Send them the gun. I have heard that theys ometimes pick up the shipping both ways... So, ask if they will...


----------



## OMSBH44

Thanks for mentioning the Walther Forums: http://www.waltherforum.com/

I inquired there about the problem and someone gave me a link to a German web site with exploded views of just about all handguns.

tp://www.mek-schuetzen.de/Sites/navi_links_handguns.htm

It is a very interesting site if you've never been there before as I had not.

RE: my problem. I plan to test it shooting another box of 50 rounds tomorrow or the next day. If I experience another jam caused by the hammer pin not indexing correctly then I guess the only option is to contact S&W and send it back to them for repair. Major BUMMER! :smt011

I hate that!

L8'er, THP


----------



## michael t

If its a S&W call them and let them fix it . That what their for and you paid enough you should get service. 
Now here a dumb question I over tightned my ivory grips once and had the same problem I found it on reassembly as I allways dry fire several times after a good cleaning to get all the lube spread. have you check that?


----------



## MLB

I realize that this is a bit late, but if you haven't solved your problem yet...

You should notice on the flat part of the hammer pin, (the "3/4" moon part) has a small nub protruding from the perimeter that locks it in place against rotation. If I recall correctly, its about at 2 o'clock. Sounds like this has sheared off for some reason.

Hope this helps.


----------

